# 1. Monte-Schlacko-Race in Ensdorf am Sa. 20.5.



## scotty20 (27. April 2006)

Hallo Schlacko-Fans und Fahrer, 

ich wollte kurz den neuesten Stand der Organisation zum 1. Monte-Schlacko Race am 20.5. mitteilen.

- Wir haben viele Zusagen von Sponsoren, darunter einige hundert Flaschen Weizenbier für die Teilnehmer und tolle Sachpreise die wir für Siegerehrung und Tombola für alle Teilnehmer einsetzen werden. (darunter Apple iPOD MP3-Player, Lupine WILMA Beleuchtungsetz, Deuter Bike-Rucksäcke u.v.m.)

- Natürlich kann man auch nur an einem Wettbewerb -also Uphill-Race oder Hillclimb teilnehmen. 

- und natürlich kann man auch nur zum Feiern in der Dämmerung erscheinen. Getränke, Kuchen, Bratwurst etc. gibt es ab 1.- EUR.

- Der Start zum Uphill-Race wird nicht als Massenstart erfolgen. Es wird in 60 sec, Abstand in 3er Gruppen gestartet, die ihr selbst zusammenstellen könnt. Zufälligerweise wird - natürlich inoffiziell - am Gipfel eine Uhr mitlaufen. Die Zeit und damit Platzierung wird kurz nach Rennende zur Verfügung stehen.
Auch beim Uphillrace kann jeder Teilnehmer 2 mal starten wenn er seine Zeit aus dem ersten Lauf verbessern möchte....

- Beim Hillclimb kann ebenfalls 2 mal gestartet werden. Entgen der ursprünglichen Planung werden wir die zurückgelegten Strecken nicht addieren - sondern die jeweils beste Weite werten.

- Anmeldungen derzeit ca. 30. Ich hoffe das wird noch etwas mehr ;-)

- Trainingstermine am Monte-Schlacko in Ensdorf: immer Donnerstags ab 17.30. (also heute, 4., 11., 18.5)

Für weitere Anregungen und Fragen stehe ich jederzeit zur Verfügung. 


Nähere Infos und Anmeldungen unter

http://www.bikeaid.de/schlacko


es grüßt, 

Scotty





-


----------



## zeitweiser (27. April 2006)

Wir trainieren morgen ab 17:30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (28. April 2006)

zeitweiser schrieb:
			
		

> Wir trainieren morgen ab 17:30


Bilder vom heutigen Training sind im Fotoalbum


----------



## snison (12. Mai 2006)

Hi! Wir von der GHF wünschen Euch eine tolle Veranstaltung. Leider können wir an dem Tag nicht teilnehmen weil wir bereits den Lauf-Marathon in Mannheim im Terminkalender haben - allerdings werden wir hier in den News alles genau verfolgen - vielleicht gibts auch nen Fernsehmitschnitt?
Allora 
Snison


----------



## leeqwar (17. Mai 2006)

scotty20 schrieb:
			
		

> - Der Start zum Uphill-Race wird nicht als Massenstart erfolgen. Es wird in 60 sec, Abstand in 3er Gruppen gestartet, die ihr selbst zusammenstellen könnt. Zufälligerweise wird - natürlich inoffiziell - am Gipfel eine Uhr mitlaufen. Die Zeit und damit Platzierung wird kurz nach Rennende zur Verfügung stehen.
> Auch beim Uphillrace kann jeder Teilnehmer 2 mal starten wenn er seine Zeit aus dem ersten Lauf verbessern möchte....



mal ne frage dazu. warum macht ihr denn keinen ausscheidungslauf, von dem jeweils der beste weiter kommt. das würde doch pro altersklasse mit gruppen von 3-6 fahrern und insgesamt 2 läufen funktionieren. allerdings müssten die gruppen ausgelost werden.
auf diesen bergsprint freue ich mich eigentlich mehr, als auf den hill-climb. ich weiss eh, dass ich gegen die locals keine chance hab.


----------



## zeitweiser (23. Mai 2006)

Hier gibts noch ein paar schöne Teambilder von diesem denkwürdigen Tag.
@leeqwar: auch von dir
unter Touren Events 2006 Uphillrace Monte Schlaklo
http://www.funbiker.gmxhome.de/


----------



## leeqwar (23. Mai 2006)

zeitweiser schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gibts noch ein paar schöne Teambilder von diesem denkwürdigen Tag.
> @leeqwar: auch von dir
> unter Touren Events 2006 Uphillrace Monte Schlaklo
> http://www.funbiker.gmxhome.de/




schon entdeckt. trotzdem danke. 
bin mal wieder in üblicher "ich beisse gleich den lenker ab"-pose abgelichtet  

am sonntag war ich übrigens kurz davor, wissen zu wollen wie lange ich gebraucht hätte, wenn mir nicht das schaltwerk zeknuschpelt wäre. die vernunft hat dann aber im kreisel in ensdorf gesiegt und ich bin nicht abgebogen.  

mal noch ein dickes lob für die improvisierte orga.


----------



## Einheimischer (24. Mai 2006)

!!!   

Grüße.


----------

